# DIEBSTAHL: Ghost ERT 9000 aus Wildwechsel Mainz gestohlen



## juchemanno92 (4. August 2008)

Achtung, heute ist uns ein 2008 Ghost ERT9000 aus dem Laden gestohlen worden. Falls euch in der nächsten Zeit eines über den Weg fährt, angeboten wird o.ä. seid bitte aufmerksam. 

Falls ihr in der Umgebung plötzlich ein solches Bike seht gebt uns doch bitte einen Hinweis. Ihr könnt uns telefonisch unter 06131/5707662 oder per Mail unter [email protected] erreichen.

Dies soll kein Generalverdacht gegen jeden Besitzer eines ERT9000 sein, aber jeder Käufer hat ja auch eine Rechnung!!!

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.


----------



## juchemanno92 (4. August 2008)

Buh, Rad ist von der Polizei sichergestellt und der Dieb gefasst worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (4. August 2008)

WOW .. die Polizei findet mal ein Rad wieder ...

da habt da ja mal Glück gehabt  ...

...trozdem ne riesen schweinerei so ne dreiste Aktion!


----------



## Bodonia (6. August 2008)

@juchemanno92:
Da habt ihr ja nochmal glück im unglück gehabt. trotzdem ist das immer ein riesen ärger, den man anschließend hat.

wie hat er es denn gestohlen? hat der dieb sich das bike einfach geschnappt und ist aus dem laden gelaufen?

grüße


----------

